# Limb reviews...need some advice.



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone....


I finally returned to shooting after being cleared by the DR...18 months is a long time. I am shooting a Hoyt Horizon with 34# Excel limbs on it right now, DL is 28", shooting Easton Carbon Ones....

Looking to bump to a heavier outdoor limb, the excels are working quite well for a 34# limb, I get to 70M with a decent sight setting but I"ll need more poundage to get to 90M. I'll probably be bumping to 38# or 40# limbs (what I shot before my injury).

I like the Excels that I am shooting now, what limbs are similar or a step up from the Excels that I can find in my target poundage range? I've been looking at Samick privilege, Samick universal, Hoyt ZR300, and Kaya Tropics. I'm also interested in used but haven't been able to find any....some hoyt carbon 300s or a good deal on some used 900cx would be awesome 

Can any of you please review these limbs and assist me in my decision? I would prefer to stay with Hoyt limbs but if I can get a better limb for less money that's great too.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

b - 

The SF Premiums or Samick Privilege will out shoot the Hoyts for less $$$. Depending on your budget, the better Samick or WW limbs will give you more fps per pound. I have limited experience with the Kaya limbs, but the few I seen weren't impressive. Frankly, I'd avoid Hoyt limbs if at all possible, due to both price and performance.

Viper1 out.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Samick athlete carbons have been on closeout sale for a while now, they've been dirt cheap and probably best value for money.

New equivalent Samick model is vision carbon, which are good limbs by all accounts. Just remember 2# less rule when buying Samicks. Hoyt doesn't really deliver with below 500$ models. Kaya tomcat carbons have been very good too.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Viper1. I assumed that the more I spend the more speed/performance I'll get (in the Samicks at least). Do you find the Privileges to be a decently fast limb or should I bump to the universal carbon for twice the $$?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

b -

Sorry, no direct experience with the Universal Carbon's. Most people I've trained have jumped to the higher end limbs when they upgraded. My experience with a lot of entry / intermediate level limbs, is that just adding a carbon layer, doesn't really do a lot in the speed department. Hopefully someone with hands on experience will jump in.

I've been very happy with my WinEx limbs and the Inno's may be a few fps faster. The Samick BF Extremes are excellent as well, but they are high dollar. If you're not in a hurry, don't over look the used market. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> b -
> Sorry, no direct experience with the Universal Carbon's. Most people I've trained have jumped to the higher end limbs when they upgraded. My experience with a lot of entry / intermediate level limbs, is that just adding a carbon layer, doesn't really do a lot in the speed department. Hopefully someone with hands on experience will jump in.


I personally don't care for the Universal Carbons or the Samick lower end limbs and stopped recommending them for starting limbs. I now recommend the Sebastian Flute limbs. I have gotten several pair over the last few years and have never been disappointed.

That is of course, just my opinion and experiences.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Sebastian flute do a Premium Carbon Limb thats quite cheap. I got a pair of 48lb (wound up to 51 atm) just to do reversals and blank boss with for strength straining. I wasnt expecting much from them, but I was very surprised at how smooth they draw and how quiet they shoot. I havent checked speed, but in other regards they are a very nice limb for the price.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Kaya limbs are very good for the dollar factor . I have the Kaya Tomcat ( foam version) & like them alot


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm shooting a pair of the Kaya Tropics, and I like them.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I use the SF premium carbons. Pull 34 lbs on the fingers. 28 in. draw through the clicker. Borrowed, Beman energy 780's.
And can just hit 90 meters with a old ( daughters coach gave to me) Gold check it sight with 5.5 in elevation bar on it. 
I am a total greenhorn , So I probably could have saved a little money just buying the SF Premiums instead of the Carbons,
like Viper said. Before I had the long elevation bar on the Chek it. I was using a 4 inch Tox, I was the only guy at the Fita
events in Michigan with my sight turned backwards. He he... But the SF's got me to 90m.


Rob B.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

A rough indicator is to weight the limbs, or look up the weight if it is available. A lighter limb will accelerate faster with the same stored energy and should produce more speed, if speed is what you are looking for. Weight will not necessarily tell you about stability and duability, though, which are also important factors when choosing a limb. Other than this semi-objective measure, you have plenty of good recommendations above.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Weighing the limbs tells you practically nothing about performance. Some limbs are made with very dense materials in the non-working parts such as the wedges.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Both Hank and Mithril are correct. In general, if the working part of the limbs (i.e. toward the middle and tips) are lighter, the limbs will be more efficient. Not only will they accelerate faster, but there will be less residual energy in the limbs after the arrow is gone, which means more of the energy goes into the arrow. This is why carbon limbs are generally faster than glass limbs. Carbon/epoxy is lighter than glass/epoxy. Carbon is also stronger than glass, so less of it is needed, further reducing the weight. Weight reduction is also the reason that lightweight materials such as wood, foam, and honeycomb are sandwiched in the center of the limbs, where the stresses are low. Reduction of weight seems to done particularly well by W&W. But if heavier materials are used in the non-working areas (i.e. at the base where the connection is made to the riser) the overall weight can be deceivingly high. In general though, from my personal observations so far, the volume of lightweight material is much greater than the volume of heavy material, so the overall weight of the limbs can be used as a very rough indicator of efficiency, but certainly not the only indicator. Efficiency is also greatly affected by changing the geometry of the recurve, which seems to be done exceptionally well at Borders. Then there is the Hoyt para-lever approach, which turns the non-working portions of the limbs into working portions.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Mithril said:


> Weighing the limbs tells you practically nothing about performance. Some limbs are made with very dense materials in the non-working parts such as the wedges.


We are talking about entry level or intermediate level limbs. Nothing much substiated in this thread. No performances data. What is better than weighing short of running them through a chrono? Short of objective measures, you might as well have a lighter platform to start and put the weight where you want it. Here are the weights of my limbs, just to help set expectations. I am conservative with my ratings of the limbs. No need to argue over what I call high end. All weights in grams. I would be interested in how some of the lower end foam and carbon limbs compare.

PSE Carbon,.......40 lb,...long,...carbon,...217,..216,..433 Intermediate level carbon
Hoyt CRX,..........40 lb,...long,...carbon,...224,..224,..448..(Son's limbs) Intermediate level carbon

Border HEX5.......36 lb,...long,...carbon,...165,..164,..329 High end carbon
Border CXB,........36 lb,...long,...carbon,...183,..183,..366 High end carbon
KAP Winstorm,....36 lb,...long,...glass,......231,..231,..462 Entry level glass

PSE ProElite,......34 lb,...long,...carbon,....217,..216,..433 High end carbon

Hoyt Epic,..........32 lb,...long,...glass,......221,..223,..444 Intermediate level glass

Border Carbon,....26 lb,...long,...carbon,...183,..183,..366 ??
Hoyt Epic,..........26 lb,...long,...glass,......214,..216,..430 Intermediate level glass

KAP TREX,.........20 lb,...short,...glass,.....170,..167,..337..(Wife's limbs) Low end glass


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

DK Lieu said:


> Both Hank and Mithril are correct. In general, if the working part of the limbs (i.e. toward the middle and tips) are lighter, the limbs will be more efficient. Not only will they accelerate faster, but there will be less residual energy in the limbs after the arrow is gone, which means more of the energy goes into the arrow. This is why carbon limbs are generally faster than glass limbs. Carbon/epoxy is lighter than glass/epoxy. Carbon is also stronger than glass, so less of it is needed, further reducing the weight. Weight reduction is also the reason that lightweight materials such as wood, foam, and honeycomb are sandwiched in the center of the limbs, where the stresses are low. Reduction of weight seems to done particularly well by W&W. But if heavier materials are used in the non-working areas (i.e. at the base where the connection is made to the riser) the overall weight can be deceivingly high. In general though, from my personal observations so far, the volume of lightweight material is much greater than the volume of heavy material, so the overall weight of the limbs can be used as a very rough indicator of efficiency, but certainly not the only indicator. Efficiency is also greatly affected by changing the geometry of the recurve, which seems to be done exceptionally well at Borders. Then there is the Hoyt para-lever approach, which turns the non-working portions of the limbs into working portions.



+1:thumbs_up

Excellent explanation. Thanks!!:smile:


----------

